# Lizards > Chameleons >  Panther chameleon care sheet?

## mainbutter

Well google has landed me at a couple different care sheets, but does anyone have a particular care sheet they like?  Some of the ones off of google look like they were written by people without any experience with reptiles at all, which makes me a little wary.

Also does anyone know of any good forums or community sites for chameleon keepers?

My girlfriend  :Bubbles:  has been thinking of getting a display animal to house in a large tropical planted terrarium, so I'm helping her do some research to figure out if it's something worth pursuing.

----------


## ballin

chameleon forums! best site by far!!!!!!! I go there under the same name and it is great for panthers and every other type imaginable.

----------


## mainbutter

thanks!  :Very Happy:   I'm going to go sign up now.

----------


## ballin

Yeah, its a great site and lots of good people. See you there!  :Smile:

----------

